# I got you COVERED: your favorite cover songs, no original artists.



## Endologic




----------



## Celtic Maiden




----------



## jcal




----------



## Monadnock

Covering Elvis Presley:




Covering Alphaville:


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Gossip Goat




----------



## jcal




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Mange

heaard this shit on the radoi today


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Instrumental Cover 






Original :


----------



## TryptamineDream

Originally written by Elmore James 





Originally written by Albert King





Two of my favorite guitarist paying homage to Blues legends.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Original by Emmylou Harris 






Original by Joy Division






Original by Fleetwood Mac


----------



## ninjahitsawall

lol all people have to do to make me like a song is do a heavier version cover of it. 





















also


----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## ninjahitsawall




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Stopping By Woods

Crowded House






NWA






Carpenters






Elvis


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey

John Lennon wrote it, Cold Play covers it here - LIVE


----------



## Siggy




----------



## BranchMonkey

Thanks <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=1382" target="_blank">Zombie Siggy</a></b>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> because the cover is awesome... and reminded me of one I had wanted to share but hadn't:






LIVE -- Cover and collaboration.


plus, following @Zombie Siggy -- your lead, I found this one too:







LIVE


----------



## incision




----------



## ShatteredHeart

Duo said:


>


*
I wish these ere separate posts, so I could thank each one. Great taste in music!*


----------



## Flow Ozzy

@Lady D Have you heard any of 'Bond's' instrumentals ?


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Siggy




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## mark anthony

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9UVjjcOUJLE

Eva Cassidy - Fields of Gold


----------



## BlueNix

REM original


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## ninjahitsawall

I'm not consistently a Katy Perry fan, but I discovered this one back around '08-'09 (I Kissed a Girl era) and got into the original because of it.













angeleyes said:


>


oh yeah, that's a good one! I also love their Thunderstruck cover


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Queen of Cups

This is my favorite version of this song.
Too many others try to pretty it up, but I think bon jovi gets grittiness of the lyrics.


----------



## Penny

latest favorite


----------



## jcal

Three-fer-one...


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## dlb

Asmodaeus said:


>


I actually really liked that album and still listen to it from time-to-time.


----------



## Cherry

Nirvana - The Man Who Sold the World (Original by David Bowie, I love both)






Kitty Daisy and Lewis - Going Up The Country


----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BlueNix




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Sybow




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Penny




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## brightflashes




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## dlb




----------



## Turlowe




----------



## Kaizoku




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## Penny




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Penny




----------



## jcal

Some very diverse takes on a Bo Diddley classic. I kinda like 'em all, but Thorogood's is my favorite... belongs on any driving music playlist.

_The "LA Cool" poetry recital version..._





_The 25 minute psychedelic journey version..._ 





_ The British Blues version..._





_ The southern/rockabilly version..._





_ The straight-forward, rockin' bar band version..._


----------



## jcal

This was released in '72 when I was a sophomore in HS and was a huge hit... it was decades before I learned it was actually a cover of a '70 Badfinger track.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## jcal

_Amazing collection of talent... too many of which are no longer with us. Prince, Tom Petty, Jim Capaldi, Billy Preston and, of course, George Harrison... all gone._


----------



## jcal

_Two-fer tribute to the Dave Clark Five at their Rock & Roll Hall of Fame induction: Joan Jett does "Bits and Pieces", followed by Mellencamp & Fogarty doing "Glad All Over". Some other familiar faces on stage as well._






_Should start at the correct point... if not, jump to 20:30._


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## SysterMatic

Lol


----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Siggy

So much energy and passion


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Monadnock

This one's originally by Kitty Wells from 1955 and it's been covered by many artists, including more recently Voltbeat. Social D though, as always, knocks it out of the park.


----------



## Energumen

(Jimi Hendrix covering Bob Dylan)





 (Janis Joplin covers Bette Midler)


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Gilead




----------



## ShatteredHeart

Energumen said:


> (Jimi Hendrix covering Bob Dylan)



Hendrix played for Dylan, so I'm not so sure this could be considered a cover, but its still bitchin


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Instinktual




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Sybow




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Judson Joist




----------



## Instinktual

Does cover of a theme song count?


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Instinktual said:


> Does cover of a theme song count?



Hell Yeah, that was Bitchin! 

Theme song round!


----------



## Instinktual

ShatteredHeart said:


> Theme song round!


You're on!

And speaking of James Bond:











Suppose these are as much remakes as covers, but I'm hoping they still pass roud:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## NipNip




----------



## Sybow




----------



## ShatteredHeart




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## Flow Ozzy

The original by Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## ShatteredHeart

angeleyes said:


>


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## angeleyes




----------



## BranchMonkey




----------



## phthalocyanine

Faye Wong covering Cocteau Twins. so gooddddd.


----------



## ninjahitsawall

Just discovered this, it's awesome (I didn't even recognize it as a cover until reading some of the comments)

*​*


----------



## Glitch_




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## psyche




----------



## Rhothan




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## PenguinX

So, this thread isn't clear, but I'm gathering I'm just to share my favorite covers? While I get excited about covers of songs I already like, I tend not to like those covers as the originals are already good; so I tend to like covers of songs I don't like, making me like the song by (different) sound alone. Here's some of my favorite covers, where I never listen to the original versions.






I would like this song anyhow, but this version has the better sound.
















This guy has so many good covers, and I had a tough time choosing just one. Of them, I think this & his cover of "Walking In Memphis" are my personal favorites, but his other stellar ones include "You Make my Dreams Come True", "The Sound of Silence", "The Longest Time", "Girls Just Wanna Have Fun & I Wanna Dance with Somebody", "Somebody That I Used To Know & Billie Jean", "Uptown Thriller", & "Down Under". He's also got some great originals, too; "Five by Five", "Loaded Guns & Apathy", "The Leaving Song", & "Me & the 9".





The limit is 5 vids, but I've got 4 more...


----------



## PenguinX

This short-lived grouping dished out some good ones too.





While I like Coldplay & am fond of this song, I just don't the the original's sound, but I love this.


----------



## Queen of Cups




----------



## GoodOldDreamer

Rockin' out to a couple rock covers of The Greatest Showman songs. :laughing:


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Not necessarily a cover but you got Rob Halford on vocals here on 'Heaven and Hell' (originally sung by Ronnie James Dio for Black Sabbath)


----------



## isaac_a15

I _strongly_ dislike the original, but I really like this version.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Killer Riff ... 






Judas Priest version :






Girlschool version : (I like it better than the JP one)


----------



## Kaznos

I like this one better than the original:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## IDontThinkSo




----------



## poco a poco




----------



## andreasdevig




----------



## Judson Joist

Might have posted this already, but in case I didn't....






Let's go Oingonuts a go go!
:crazy:
Here are some other good ones.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Octavarium

I just had to post this one because it’s one of my favourite bands covering one of my favourite songs by another of my favourite bands. They haven’t done anything that’s particularly different from the original, but it’s realy well played and the vocal is lovely.


----------



## Wisteria




----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh




----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

Note: If it's a cover by why mona, I consider it to be an awesome cover


----------



## Flow Ozzy

One of the best covers of Iron Maiden by Steve Grimmett (Grim Reaper)


























I heard that he actually auditioned when Bruce left the band, still no clue why they choose Blaze Bayley over him (Blaze is good though but he is not suitable for singing Dickinson's era songs).


----------



## strawberryLola




----------



## jcal

_The great (IMHO) Ann Wilson on Kimmel the other night. Her vocal power and ominous tone of the band adds an empowering "or else" to Leslie Gore's much lighter-toned original, one of the early popular songs to promote female independence way back in 1963.
_





_Leslie Gore original from 1963.._


----------



## Wisteria

Yes it's Metallica covered by kids. Best cover i've heard though.


----------



## Kazuma Ikezawa

English dub of an awesome Japanese song.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Wisteria said:


> Yes it's Metallica covered by kids. Best cover i've heard though.


----------



## 74893H

This might have been posted already and it's not exactly obscure among metal fans but I don't care, I'mma post it because it's amazing.


----------



## Energumen




----------



## Flow Ozzy

The original one was by the Yardbirds


----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Kaznos




----------



## Mmmm

Patricia Reichardt said:


> This is a Depeche Mode cover


This is my favorite song of all time, & this cover is awesome!!!

* *


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Mick Travis

better than a flying lizard chasing beetles...


----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## Mick Travis




----------



## TranquilMindGun




----------



## TranquilMindGun

Mick Travis said:


> better than a flying lizard chasing beetles...


----------



## TranquilMindGun

"...fucking sing it yourself"


----------



## TranquilMindGun




----------



## Mick Travis

John Lennon was the best thing about the Beatles...


----------



## TranquilMindGun

last one for the night in here, I saaaa wear! 

in my days as a go go dancer. Heh. This song, was a staple:


----------



## Mick Travis

TranquilMindGun said:


> in my days as a go go dancer.


My 1st wife was a stripper.


----------

